# Largest Dirt Jumper



## SootyGrouse (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello fellow riders, first post here. I’m looking for a second bike to dink around with in the summer. I’ve always wanted a dirt jumper and have been looking the past few weeks to find one that will work for me. I live in Alaska and do not have the luxury of trying out a bunch of different models. In fact I pretty much will give it my best educated guess and pick one out, order it, and call it good. 

Im 6’1’’ and wear a 32 length size pants. What is the best option for me as far as a large sized dirt jumper? My uses will be to cruise around my neighborhood with my 3 year old whom is learning to ride a bmx. I need something that is easy to get on an off, simple in design and fun to hit small jumps with on our local bike trails. Some might think I’m a goof but I’m looking to learn how to ride long wheelies while out riding with him as well.


Any recommendations on dirt jumpers for tall folks?


thanks for your time,


Trev


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

Maybe Redline D26? Or GT Labomba?


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Transition PBJ is designed around a longer frame. They are great bikes

https://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_PBJ.cfm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

DriverB said:


> Transition PBJ is designed around a longer frame. They are great bikes
> 
> https://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_PBJ.cfm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Any experience with them? We are supposed to get a pump track here and I was thinking about one for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I just built up one of the Long frames. Pretty sweet. Not a lot of ride time yet but have a couple trips planned in the next couple months to visit indoor bike parks. Should be awesome. (I'm 6'3")


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

rad3144 said:


> Any experience with them? We are supposed to get a pump track here and I was thinking about one for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I own a transition BLT which is the precedent to the PBJ. Very well made bikes, great brand. The PBJ is a bit longer than the BLT, should be more forgiving on bigger jumps. They know what they are doing on DJs and bikes in general.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I just built up one of the Long frames. Pretty sweet. Not a lot of ride time yet but have a couple trips planned in the next couple months to visit indoor bike parks. Should be awesome. (I'm 6'3")
> 
> View attachment 1233529
> 
> ...


Sick build!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Meh. Just buy something and get some high rise bars, you will be fine. You adjust super quick. I am 6'2" with a 32in and ride a 21in TT BMX with 9.5in riser bars and I am comfortable with it.


----------

